# Amino acid therapy: DL- Phenylalanine (DLPA)



## captainxo (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone here tried *DL- Phenylalanine (DLPA)*?

I was surfing around for info about GABA and other neurotransmitters and their effect on moods, and found this page, among many:
http://asktom-naturally.com/articles/addictions.html
The interesting thing is the table at the bottom of the page.
And also this page:
http://www.drmurphreestore.com/brainfunc.html


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

by the looks of that chart I would apply to a deficiency in all of the above. I've messed around with aminos a lot and it seems like i've caused some bad chemical imbalances. You have to be careful. The problem is there's no way to measure neurotransmitters in your brain. Try one for awhile and then switch to another. I've tried too many at once and I feel retarded now.


----------



## captainxo (Oct 16, 2006)

So which ones have you tried supplementing?


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

tyrosin, tryptophan, taurine, phenylaline, gaba, theanine, alcar. combinations like 5-htp, phenibut, picamilon.


tyrosin was great for dopamine levels

taurine with alcar great for energy and focus

tryptophan converts to serotonin in the brain but i've had no success with that or 5-htp. 

gaba alone has not done much.

theanine works really well for gaba levels and anxiety along with phenibut.



the effects of too many combinations has messed me up i think.,


----------



## captainxo (Oct 16, 2006)

I dunno, I may still try the DLPA, but I'm not in a hurry. I'll let you guys know


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

god all this talk about amino acids, one of the things i had to do for my first biochemistry exam was memorize 20 amino acids and their structure, the name and abbreviations, and whether each one was polar, non polar, or amphoteric. talk about useless


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

I tried DLPA/L-Tyrosine and while it did seem to have some positive effects at first they faded after a week or two.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

D.B. Cooper said:


> I tried DLPA/L-Tyrosine and while it did seem to have some positive effects at first they faded after a week or two.


sounds like clockwise hysteresis, did you try to up the dose?


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Blue Oval said:


> [quote="D.B. Cooper":b3e25]I tried DLPA/L-Tyrosine and while it did seem to have some positive effects at first they faded after a week or two.


sounds like clockwise hysteresis, did you try to up the dose?[/quote:b3e25]

I started on 1500mg.


----------

